# Head of the Russian GRU Colonel-General Igor Korobov dead at age 63



## FJAG (21 Nov 2018)

> The head of Russia's spy agency has reportedly died aged 63 'after a long illness' - it has been announced.
> 
> Russia's TASS news agency reported that Colonel-General Igor Korobov, who coordinated the response to the Salisbury spy poisoning in March this year, had died without specific details on the circumstances of his death.
> 
> ...



See full article here:

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6416095/Head-Russian-spy-agency-dies-aged-63-long-illness.html

 :subbies:


----------



## tomahawk6 (21 Nov 2018)

He probably got a dose of the radioactive substance his agents had been using to kill enemies of the State.


----------



## tomahawk6 (21 Nov 2018)

https://toinformistoinfluence.com/2018/10/09/salisbury-cw-attack-syria-iran-russia-ad-hoc-update-170/


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Nov 2018)

Sure it wasn’t the 9 mm flu? That stuff is fatal......


----------

